# Free web domains/site?



## TylerF (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking to set up a website to post my photos on and direct people (possible clients) to. I want something better than myspace or flickr or a blog. I don't need anything fancy. Is there anywhere where I can have a site dedicated to my photography but not have to pay for the domain?

Thank you


----------



## Nanogeek815 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ive been looking for the same, anybody know of anything?


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 16, 2010)

You have to spend some money to make money. If you have no skills in web design, I suggest looking at Smugmug. You can customize your site and they have a great help forum.


----------



## TylerF (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks. I'll look into it. I know there's some domains other than .com u can use for free


----------



## K.Li (Jan 16, 2010)

There are free domains but they all come with loads of ads and a tag in the url address. 

And it would never look professional enough for people to trust you.

edit: domains nowadays are pretty cheap anyway.


----------



## TylerF (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok thanks! I will look into it.


----------



## bburzycki (Jan 17, 2010)

It's the best and probably most important 9 bucks you will ever spend when it comes to basic marketing...

and with go daddy being dirt cheap for hosting you can get it all there..

I resell their domains and its just dirt cheap.. I cannot touch it even running my own servers as I do....


----------



## craig (Jan 17, 2010)

If you plan on charging for your photography then plan on paying for a website and or domain. The "not having to pay" attitude is very unprofessional. Takes money to make money.

Love & Bass


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 17, 2010)

If your wanting a decent website. I own a webdomain. Pazilla 
We are in the process of creating premium accounts and will allow for the user to have a dedicated website...IE... .pazilla/TylerF We are working on the design right now but that would be a good free option for you


----------



## TylerF (Jan 17, 2010)

I understand that it takes money to make money. But I'm not 100% sure if I can make money through photography if that makes sense.


----------



## bburzycki (Jan 17, 2010)

Then simply use a service from MS or Flickr and get our photos up for people to see.. Flickr is a great starting point for many and has launched some into busienss becase of the avid audience the site already contains..

Plus if you suck they will be happy to tell you and that sort of feedback is hard but very important.


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 17, 2010)

bburzycki said:


> Then simply use a service from MS or Flickr and get our photos up for people to see.. Flickr is a great starting point for many and has launched some into busienss becase of the avid audience the site already contains..
> 
> Plus if you suck they will be happy to tell you and that sort of feedback is hard but very important.



_Honest_ feedback on Flickr? You're joking right? All I see anymore is a bunch of useless 'awards'. If you want honest feedback, forums like this is the way to go.


----------



## Overread (Jan 17, 2010)

HikinMike said:


> bburzycki said:
> 
> 
> > Then simply use a service from MS or Flickr and get our photos up for people to see.. Flickr is a great starting point for many and has launched some into busienss becase of the avid audience the site already contains..
> ...



Depends what groups you join and how you intend to and do use the site - send your images to loads of groups which have the "useless awards" and they are what you get back - however send them to better comment and critique groups and you can get better back - eg:
Flickr: The Life Thru A Lenz (Quality Comment Group) Pool


----------



## bstockphoto (Jan 17, 2010)

At 9 dollars a year for a domain from godaddy there is no reason not to buy your own domain and then you can forward it to where ever you need in the future. Like someone has already written - your own domain is the best investment you can make for the future. Don&#8217;t tie yourself to someone who offers &#8216;free&#8217; domains because you will end up paying the price later when you can&#8217;t easily move or change your setup.

the best you will get without paying is something like yournamehere.clustershot.com where you can choose the subdomain. (and btw I do think that clustershot are kind of good for what they do - you need their premium option to attach your own domain to their site

lol the thread seems to has switched into a flickr rant - and may also join the team that thinks that 99% of all flickr feedback is banal drivel.


----------



## bburzycki (Jan 17, 2010)

HikinMike said:


> bburzycki said:
> 
> 
> > Then simply use a service from MS or Flickr and get our photos up for people to see.. Flickr is a great starting point for many and has launched some into busienss becase of the avid audience the site already contains..
> ...


 

All feedback is good - any feedback is good and how you use that or use it to measure if you work is good or bac is important.

Personally its two very different audiences i do not use flicker for other photogrpaher feedback thats what forums like this are for... Flickr is a better representation of what the general public wants to see or likes..

Personally most photo critique sites are terrible...and the feedback is usually more self serving than helpful.


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with those earlier. If you're considering using a website for professional purposes then purchase the stinking domain name. If nothing else it's 9 bucks a year which is less than 1 dollar a month. From there you have hosting which is probably about 5 dollars a month, so in all having a website online costs all of 6 bucks a month, or one maybe two trips to taco bell per month. Who cares if you don't make money, it's not that big of a sacrifice. 

Even if you don't want to purchase your own hosting you can still use a blogger site (I think blogspot works for this) and have blogger point to your domain. Thus they are still viewing the images from yoursite.com and all it is costing you is the 1 dollar a month for your own domain name. 

If you don't need your own domain name I would just do a photo blog (if you don't want a flickr or something). If you can attract people to becoming regular readers and you update frequently it may make it easier to start making money and booking gigs in the future.


----------



## FrankLamont (Jan 18, 2010)

Might as well go Wordpress or Blogspot for a photo blog; at the least, another photoblog site hoster.

In terms of domains, you're being unrealistic. $9 per month is good, not hard to find. The only ever free stuff you'll get is sub-domains (eg, xxx.xxx.com/info, etc.). 

As for 'other domains than .com that are free', no, no domains are free without some offer here and there.


----------



## Jamie71 (Feb 24, 2010)

check out yola.  not bad and its free


----------

